# Trainers / Obedience schools in your area



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

I have heard of a program here in Qld, Australia called "Bark Busters" but not sure of any details, if anyone has used this program could they let me know of the details???


----------



## Nancy (May 3, 2005)

*Puppy and Dog Training - Southeast Michigan Area*

I am currently enrolled at the Sportsmen's Dog Training Club of Detroit (which is located in Ferndale, MI). They have everything from puppy training to competitive obedience to agility. I'm happy with what I've seen so far. Here is the link. www.sportsmens.net


----------



## Girlnovelist (May 9, 2005)

Fletcher and I are enrolled in Puppy Kindergarden starting in two weeks at St. Huberts Animal Welfare Center. They offer tons of obedience classes, as well as sport, conformation, agility, flyball, off-leash training and much, much more...

I'll update with more on the school when class starts.
Jen

www.sthuberts.org


----------



## My2goldens (May 25, 2005)

*Training*

Hi Everyone,
My "Girls" Annie and Lucy are both enrolled at St Hubert's dog Training School in Madison NJ. You can start with puppy classes and work your way up to Sport's training or just stick to Pet training. Wonderful classes and instructors You can get more information at www.Sthuberts.org
Kristine, Annie & Lucy


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Girlnovelist said:


> Fletcher and I are enrolled in Puppy Kindergarden starting in two weeks at St. Huberts Animal Welfare Center. They offer tons of obedience classes, as well as sport, conformation, agility, flyball, off-leash training and much, much more...
> 
> I'll update with more on the school when class starts.
> Jen
> ...


St Hubert's ROCKS! Have you had a class with Pia Silvani yet?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

San Fernando Valley area of Los Angeles, CA -- J9's K9s Dog Training (www.J9sK9s.com)

Long Beach, CA -- DogPACT (www.dogPACT.com)

Orange County, CA -- Wags and Wiggles (www.wagsandwiggles.com)

Woodinville, WA -- Rivendale Learning Center (www.rivendalelearningcenter.com)

Seattle, WA -- Ahimsa Dog Training (www.ahimsadogtraining.com)

Tacoma/Gig Harbor, WA -- Bright Spot Dog Training (www.kathysdao.com)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sequim, WA -- Legacy Canine (www.legacycanine.com)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yorba Linda area of Orange County, CA -- Jump Start Dog Sports (www.jumpstartdogsports.com)


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Vancouver, Washington/Portland, Oregon area: Everything In The Ark (http://www.everythingintheark.com/)


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

For those of you around Philadelphia-

http://www.whatagooddoginc.com/

http://cbs3.com/pets/Better.Behavior.with.2.570385.html

We have been thru puppy class, and are onto our first obedience class, and have been very happy with their methods. All the instructors we have had so far have been great. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have questions about them.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Girlnovelist said:


> Fletcher and I are enrolled in Puppy Kindergarden starting in two weeks at St. Huberts Animal Welfare Center. They offer tons of obedience classes, as well as sport, conformation, agility, flyball, off-leash training and much, much more...
> 
> I'll update with more on the school when class starts.
> Jen
> ...


I never have gone to a "Puppy Kindergarten". When I had puppies, I hadn't heard about it. I would have liked to have gone. All my dogs have gone to some sort of Obedience School when they were a bit older.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Dog Owner's Training Club of Maryland (DOTC)
Reisterstown Road
Pikesville, Maryland

They have "Puppy Kindergarten- an "Off Leash Class".


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Dog Trainers in OK*

Conformation Clubs (all-breed):
Bartlesville Kennel Club (Bartlesville, OK)
Canadian Valley Kennel Club (OKC, OK)
Claremore KC of Oklahoma (Claremore, OK) http://www.claremorekc.com/
Lawton Dog Fanciers Association (Lawton, OK) http://www.nicepuppy.org/
Mid-Continent Kennel Club of Tulsa, Inc. http://www.midcontinentkennelclub.com/
Mid-Del-Tinker Kennel Club, Inc. (Purcell, OK)
Muskogee Kennel Club (Muskogee, OK)
Northeast Oklahoma Kennel Club (Grove, OK)
Oklahoma City Kennel Club (Guthrie, OK)
Seminole Kennel Club (Shawnee, OK)
Sooner State Kennel Club (Enid, OK) http://web.mac.com/dlboyer/SSKC/Home.html
Town and Country Kennel Club (Edmond, OK) http://www.townandcountrykennelclub.org/
West Central Oklahoma Kennel Club (Clinton, OK)

Golden Retriever Club:
Central Oklahoma Golden Retriever Club (Norman, OK) http://www.cogrc.org/

Obedience Clubs--refer to the above clubs and also:
Kay-9 Dog Training Club of Ponca City (Ponca City, OK) http://myweb.cableone.net/vandenbos/Kay-9DTC/
Oklahoma City Obedience Training Club, Inc. (OKC,OK)http://www.ocotc.org/
Tulsa Dog Training Club (Tulsa, OK)http://www.tulsadogs.com
Companion Dog Club of Tulsa (Tulsa, OK)http://www.companiondogschool.com
K-9 Manners and More (Broken Arrow, OK) http://www.k9-manners.com/

Agility Clubs:
Tulsa Dog Training Club (Tulsa, OK)http://www.tulsadogs.com
Kay-9 Dog Training Club of Ponca City (Ponca City, OK) http://myweb.cableone.net/vandenbos/Kay-9DTC/
Companion Dog Club of Tulsa (Tulsa, OK)http://www.companiondogschool.com
Sooner State Kennel Club (Enid, OK) http://web.mac.com/dlboyer/SSKC/Home.html
OKPaws (OKC, OK) http://www.okpaws.com/
City Dogs Agility (OKC, OK) http://www.citydogsagility.com/

Performance/Tracking Clubs:
Indian Nations Tracking Club (Tulsa, OK)
Central Oklahoma Golden Retriever Club (Norman, OK) http://www.cogrc.org/
Sooner Retriever Club (Norman, OK)
Tulsa Retriever Club (Tulsa, OK)

This may not be a complete list... just all of the clubs I know people from or have heard about... fellow Okies feel free to add more if you find any. :wavey:


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm looking for trainers in Snohomish County WA. Any suggestions?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

The place we have used for training is Superdog Central in Bowmanville, ON. http://www.superdogcentral.com/. The training program is run by professional trainers and a behaviourist. I have taken Flyball classes and traditional training classes there and am impressed with the place. 

Another training facility in the GTA is Who's Walking Who in Ajax, ON (I believe they also have a Toronto branch) and they are highly thought of as well.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> Dog Owner's Training Club of Maryland (DOTC)
> Reisterstown Road
> Pikesville, Maryland
> 
> They have "Puppy Kindergarten- an "Off Leash Class".


I must have been tired when I wrote this and/or very busy.
They do have "Puppy Kindergarten", Basic Obedience, Advanced Basic Obedience, Intermediate Obedience and an "Off leash" class too.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> St Hubert's ROCKS! Have you had a class with Pia Silvani yet?


I go to St. Huberts also with both my dogs. I'm not sure Pia Silvani teaches any classes, at least I've never had a class with her, she is the Director of Training and Behavior. Is she a friend of yours? St. Huberts does have some excellent trainers. I am surprised at how far people come from all over northern NJ for classes there. And that you have heard of it all the way out in California.


----------

